# Vaughan Williams Bargain CD Box Extravaganza



## dukas (Mar 23, 2008)

This is one of the greatest baragins ever. 30 CDs for about two dollars each! From EMI and available in the UK, the ultimate VW collection. This item should be available in the USA in the near future, in observance of the 50th anniversay of the death of one of England's greatest composers. Grab it you if you see it and buy it, before it disappears. The contents are below:

Vaughan Williams - The Collector’s Edition

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vaughan Williams:
Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Joan Rogers (soprano), William Shimell (baritone), Alison Barlow (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Oboe Concerto in A minor

Jonathan Small (oboe)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Serenade to Music

choral version

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Partita for double string orchestra

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

The Wasps - Aristophanic Suite

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Prelude and Fugue in C minor

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Piano Concerto in C major

Piers Lane (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Piano Concerto in C for two pianos

Vitya Vronsky & Victor Babin

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

Serenade to Music

16 soloists

London Symphony Orchestra & New Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

English Folk Song Suite

(orchestral)

London Symphony Orchestra & New Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1

London Symphony Orchestra & New Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

The Lark Ascending

London Symphony Orchestra & New Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

English Folk Song Suite

(band)

Concerto Grosso for String Orchestra

Tuba Concerto in F minor

Serenade to Music

(orchestral)

Northern Sinfonia of England, Richard Hickox

Old King Cole

Northern Sinfonia of England, Richard Hickox

Five Mystical Songs

Northern Sinfonia of England, Richard Hickox

Sea Songs

Northern Sinfonia of England, Richard Hickox

Variations for Brass Band

(orchestral)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Northern SInfonia of England, Richard Hickox

String Quartet No. 1 in G minor

Britten Quartet

Violin Concerto in D minor 'Concerto Accademico'

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Northern SInfonia of England, Richard Hickox

Violin Sonata in A minor

Music Group of London

String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

Music Group of London

Toward the Unknown Region

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

Dona Nobis Pacem

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

Magnificat

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

An Oxford Elegy

Kings College Cambridge & London Symphony Orchestra, David Willcocks

Flos Campi

Kings College Cambridge & London Symphony Orchestra, David Willcocks

Whitsunday Hymn

Kings College Cambridge & London Symphony Orchestra, David Willcocks

Sancta Civitas

Kings College Cambridge & London Symphony Orchestra, David Willcocks

Five Tudor Portraits

Bach Choir, New Phil Orch & LSO, David Willcocks

Benedicite

Bach Choir, New Phil Orch & LSO, David Willcocks

Five Variants of ‘Dives and Lazarus'

Bach Choir, New Phil Orch & LSO, David Willcocks

Hodie (A Christmas Cantata)

(w/strings & organ)

Janet Baker

Bach Choir & LSO, David Willcocks

Fantasia on Christmas Carols

(w/orch)

In Windsor Forest

Songs of Travel

On Wenlock Edge

Mass in G minor

Kings College Cambridge, David Willcocks

All people that on earth do dwell

Kings College Cambridge, David Willcocks

Te Deum in G

Kings College Cambridge, David Willcocks

Household Music

Kings College Cambridge, David Willcocks

Four Hymns

Ian Partridge

Music Group of London

Merciless Beauty

Ian Partridge

Music Group of London

Ten Blake Songs

Ian Partridge

Music Group of London

On Wenlock Edge

Ian Partridge

Music Group of London

House of Life

Anthony Rolfe Johnson & David Willison

Songs of Travel

(piano)

A Song of Thanksgiving

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult

Epithalamion

Meredith Davies

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Orchestra Nova of Londo, David Willcocks

Riders to the Sea

Meredith Davies

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Orchestra Nova of Londo, David Willcocks

Hugh the Drover

Robert Tear / Sheila Armstrong / Michael Rippon & Robert Lloyd

Choristers of St Paul's Cathedral & RPO, Charles Groves

Sir John in Love

Felicity Palmer / Robert Tear / Robert Lloyd & Helen Watts

New Phil Orchestra, Meredith Davies

The Pilgrim's Progress (complete)

& rehearsal sequence

Ian Partridge / John Shirley-Quirk / Jean Temperley & John Noble

LPC / LPO, Adrian Boult


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Celebrated as the musical poet of the English landscape, Vaughan Williams was also a visionary composer of enormous range: from the pastoral lyricism of The Lark Ascending and the still melancholy of Silent Noon to the violence of the Fourth Symphony and the grand ceremonial of All people that on earth do dwell, he assumed the mantle of Elgar as our national composer. This edition, released to mark the 50th anniversary of his death, presents all the major orchestral, chamber, vocal and stage works, as well as many lesser pieces and rarities, in the finest interpretations. All your favourite Vaughan Williams is here, in over 34 hours of music on 30 CDs


----------

